# Got the Zagg Keyboard today



## kay_dee

Thanks to my hubby who went to Best Buy and picked one up. He let me have my Christmas present early partly because he wanted my docking keyboard, but who's complaining? I only played with it for a little while because it needs to charge, but I can share my early thoughts.

So far I like it a lot. It's SO compact and sleek and well made. I like it much better than the leather cover I was using. It does add some weight, but fits so much easier in my bag and I love that. It's smaller than I thought it would be, not a deal breaker but will take some getting used to. The keys are smaller than the Apple keyboard and that might pose a problem for some. 

Overall it works great both directions. Very easy to set up and use. It's definitely a keeper on first blush. I'll let it charge overnight and play with it more tomorrow. If you have any questions, let me know and I'll try to answer them.


----------



## Vet

Does it snap onto the ipad when it's not in use?


----------



## kay_dee

Yes, it snaps over the screen of the iPad--very convenient and sleek looking. I will probably get a screen protector just in case, but the keys don't seem to touch the screen. It's made to look like the back of the iPad, so it matches very well and looks like one piece.


----------



## corkyb

Ok, P pre ordered this case.  I wonder if I paid for it?  i have no idea, but I do not want it if it is easier to type on the screen.


----------



## GinnyB

I have a question... when you have the iPad resting on the keyboard is it securely fastened? Snap in or something? I am hoping that when resting the set up on my lap the iPad is secure and won't just tip off.

I don't like the onscreen keyboard - my fingernails add all sorts of unwanted strokes to my typing! I'm hoping the Zagg won't do that and I love how close together the keys are. I don't like keys that are spread out (Like my MacAir and the little apple wireless keyboard).


----------



## kay_dee

I do not agree that it is easier to type on the screen. I got the Apple keyboard because I did not like to type on the screen, but if you think you need full-sized keys this is probably not a choice for you. I'm typing this reply using it and I'm already getting more used to the size. The keys are very compact. 

I canceled my pre-order yesterday, but it took a little doing. If you want to do that, I suggest you do it before it goes past pre-order status because once it starts processing you will not be able to cancel it. Check your online status before you call CS.

The iPad rests on a little plastic stand that folds and snaps into place. The groove that it rests in seems very secure IMO. I don't know that I would use it on my lap though. I would prefer a hard surface. Hope that helps!

Edited to add:

I just answered several emails with the Zagg and iPad on my lap. The iPad stayed secure when placed both ways, so I could do this if needed, though I'd prefer to use it a desk or table because the small keyboard feels a bit akward. Also think of the Zagg as more of a protective cover than a case. It will fit nicely into a sleeve or something like that for added protection if you want it. The keys are recessed so the iPad face doesn't touch the keys. Zagg is not going to be for everyone, but I'm loving it so far.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

GinnyB said:


> my fingernails add all sorts of unwanted strokes to my typing!


You fingernails shouldn't be having any effect on the keyboard, since it is not pressure-sensitive.

Of course, if you are used to typing by pressing the keys with your fingernails, then yeah, it's going to cause problems.  

The Zagg keyboard looks very nice. If I traveled with my iPad, I'd sure look at one of those pretty closely.

Mike


----------



## GinnyB

jmiked said:


> You fingernails shouldn't be having any effect on the keyboard, since it is not pressure-sensitive.


I really don't KNOW what causes the extra letters -- fingernails, pads of my fingertips, or EEEK dare I say TYPO's! ha ha ha! I just know that I get a lot of m's and n's in my on-screen typing (email and such). I am really tempted to use an X-acto knife and try to get my son's Zagg out so I can fiddle with it! (Is that a baaaaad mom?)

I would only use it on my lap at night, when we are in front of the TV playing our little We Farm and We City, games, etc. I've tried using the dog as an iPad stand, but she won't go for it. heehee

Maybe I just have fat fingers!!!


----------



## GinnyB

kay_dee said:


> The iPad rests on a little plastic stand that folds and snaps into place. The groove that it rests in seems very secure IMO.
> Edited to add:
> 
> I just answered several emails with the Zagg and iPad on my lap. The iPad stayed secure when placed both ways, so I could do this if needed, though I'd prefer to use it a desk or table because the small keyboard feels a bit akward. Also think of the Zagg as more of a protective cover than a case.


I absolutely agree with you...it's a cover not a case. I keep a little silk eyeglass cloth inside the case right now, so I'll just keep it there when I have the Zagg. I'll lay the cloth over the face and put the cover on. For complete protection if my iPad was going into a purse or briefcase, I'd slip it into a soft sleeve or drawstring bag or something.

I keep eyeballing my son's birthday Zagg across the table. Now where did I put that X-acto knife...


----------



## Vet

This sounds perfect! I don't think I'd want to travel with the ipad and separate keyboard in my purse.


----------



## GinnyB

I opened it! Didn't damage the packaging too badly and I will tell him that I needed to charge it for him! ha ha ha!

First impression - I love it! The iPad doesn't snap in but it feels very secure when resting on it in either orientation. 

I have a Griffin (or Griffen) case and the Zagg is MUCH thinner than the case! The keyboard is just fine for me. I love the closeness of the keys. The touch is fine. The true test will be tonight when I'm watching NCIS reruns and playing on my iPad in my son's cover. Also, the iPad can lay nicely on the keyboard when not using the keyboard, but I would probably lay my silk eyeglass cleaner over the key so as not to scratch the back of the iPad. Maybe I need the Zagg clear cover for the back. 

The Zagg is now comfortably charging. I think I'll have to get one for hubby for his b-day on Dec 31st.


----------



## kay_dee

I knew you wouldn't be able to resist! Isn't it great? I've been using it on and off today and the more I use it, the more I like it. Now to find the perfect sleeve for it...


----------



## luvmy4brats

I REALLY want to go and get this. Maybe I can talk hubs into picking one up for me tomorrow (although then he'd see the price  ) )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I went and looked at one today.  If you are someone who likes using the iPad without a case and don't already have a keyboard, this is an excellent choice.  If I didn't already have my keyboard, I would get it.  I took my Apple bluetooth keyboard with me and compared it.  The keys aren't much smaller than the Apple keyboard's, but they are closer together.  I would compare it to the keyboard on a netbook, it seemed very comparable to the keyboard on my Acer.

If/when my Apple keyboard goes to keyboard heaven, I will definitely consider the ZaggMate.  As it is, I don't really gain anything by getting the Zaggmate except it's cool and elegant.  Which, sometimes is sufficient reason. 

Betsy


----------



## GinnyB

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If/when my Apple keyboard goes to keyboard heaven, I will definitely consider the ZaggMate. As it is, I don't really gain anything by getting the Zaggmate except it's cool and elegant. Which, sometimes is sufficient reason.
> 
> Betsy


Ain't THAT the truth! ha ha ha! And sometimes no reason at all is needed! ha ha ha!


----------



## meljackson

I got mine at Best Buy today and came home and started trying to cancel my order. Haven't had any luck hearing back from them so far so I don't know if it's going to work or not. 
I really love mine. It makes it so much easier to answer emails etc. I don't always like to drag out the macbook pro and this is perfect. It sets pretty securely too in my opinion. 

Melissa


----------



## meljackson

Oh, I used it with my iphone to send some texts earlier lol. Phone did look kind of small.

Melissa


----------



## luvmy4brats

I picked mine up at Best Buy today. I really like it! It's taking a little getting used to, but I always have that problem with a new keyboard. This is perfect for me since I don't use a case. I already have the zagg invisible shield on my iPad screen (not the back though)


----------



## GinnyB

I am probably going to get the Zagg shield for the back of my iPad now. Just waiting for my Happy Owl bag to arrive.


----------



## Emily King

Do you guys think a decal girl skin will prevent the case from working with he iPad? I don't have anything on mine other than the basic apple case.  I'm crossing my fingers that hubby got my hint on this one as a gift idea.


----------



## GinnyB

I don't think a skin would interfere with anything. But what do I know?


----------



## kay_dee

I don't see how a skin would interfere with the Zagg.


----------



## Laurie

My husband's getting me an Ipad for Christmas and I ordered the Zagg keyboard yesterday. Glad to hear you're giving this good reviews!!


----------



## kay_dee

Laurie, I'm still loving it! My son had choir rehearsal yesterday and I was able to catch up on  a few things for work using the iPad and logmein. The keyboard helped things go so much faster. I think two of my co-workers are getting them for Christmas after they played around with mine


----------



## Laurie

kay_dee said:


> Laurie, I'm still loving it! My son had choir rehearsal yesterday and I was able to catch up on a few things for work using the iPad and logmein. The keyboard helped things go so much faster. I think two of my co-workers are getting them for Christmas after they played around with mine


I'm jealous!! Can't wait until I get to play!


----------



## Vet

Has anyone used the Zagg keyboard and IPad inside another cover?


----------



## kay_dee

I do not think the iPad with the Zagg will fit in most traditional cases made for a naked iPad. I'm still looking for the perfect carry case/bag for the Zagg + iPad, but I"m using an sleeve I picked up from TJ Maxx in the meantime.


----------



## Vet

Yeah, that's what I figured. The sleeve offers some additional protection.


----------



## kay_dee

I don't know that I "need" additional protection because the Zagg protects the glass very well. I just want something a little more feminine to put it in. I'm thinking about the Dooney & Burke sleeve because it's durable, professional and will also hold the charging cord.


----------



## Vet

D&B sleeve? Do you have a link? I love Dooney!


----------



## GinnyB

Vet said:


> D&B sleeve? Do you have a link? I love Dooney!


http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=48323


----------



## Vet

GinnyB said:


> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=48323


Thanks! It does look very professional!


----------



## kwajkat

Am carrying my zaggmate and ipad in a Native American ribbonwork bag I found on ebay. Mine is navy blue rather than the pink. Fits perfectly and really looks nice.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Native-American-Ribbonwork-Bag-pow-wow-powwow-wool-/190481726564?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c59987c64


----------



## Vet

That's cute. Very colorful!


----------



## Cindy416

My husband bought me the Zaggmate keyboard for Christmas, and I love it! So far, I'm still keeping my iPad in my ZooGue case, but that's not extremely practical. 

I have taken very good care of my iPad, yet I discovered a light scratch (a bit less than 1/4 inch) on the screen. It doesn't show at all when the iPad's on, but I can't figure out how it got there. I really hate to put a screen protector on my iPad, as I don't think I would like the feel of it.


----------



## kwajkat

A ZAGG screen protector was the first thing I bought and put on. I prefer the ZAGG as it doesn't interfer with the touch or screen clarity at all. My thinking is spending the money on a screen protector beats a scratch on the screen any day. Even if I have to replace it, it is still worth the cost. Have to admit I have never replaced it on the ipad or any of my itouch/ipods.


----------



## Cindy416

kwajkat said:


> A ZAGG screen protector was the first thing I bought and put on. I prefer the ZAGG as it doesn't interfer with the touch or screen clarity at all. My thinking is spending the money on a screen protector beats a scratch on the screen any day. Even if I have to replace it, it is still worth the cost. Have to admit I have never replaced it on the ipad or any of my itouch/ipods.


I guess I could get a Zagg screen protector if you can't really tell it's on there. I've had 3 iPhones, 2 iPads, and 2 Kindles, and nothing has ever gotten even the tiniest scratch on its screen until my new iPad. I've never left it out of a cover, and don't take it lots of places. I'm at a loss as to how it got a scratch. As I said, it's a very small scratch that's only visible when my iPad is off AND I'm looking for the scratch, but I still don't like that it's there.


----------



## Vet

Cindy416 said:


> I guess I could get a Zagg screen protector if you can't really tell it's on there. I've had 3 iPhones, 2 iPads, and 2 Kindles, and nothing has ever gotten even the tiniest scratch on its screen until my new iPad. I've never left it out of a cover, and don't take it lots of places. I'm at a loss as to how it got a scratch. As I said, it's a very small scratch that's only visible when my iPad is off AND I'm looking for the scratch, but I still don't like that it's there.


Cindy, I can understand how you feel. How long have you had your new iPad? Did you notice it before you used the Zagg keyboard?


----------



## Cindy416

Vet said:


> Cindy, I can understand how you feel. How long have you had your new iPad? Did you notice it before you used the Zagg keyboard?


I noticed it after using my Zagg keyboard, but before putting the iPad face-down into the keyboard case. I looked at reviews of the Zagg shield, and not many people like it. I think I'll just put an eyeglass cleaning cloth (very thin microfiber) on top of the keys if/when I store the iPad in the keyboard case. I wish I could blame the scratch on the keyboard, but I'm 99.9% sure that it wasn't the cause.


----------



## Vet

Wow. That's a bummer.


----------



## Ottie

I was thinking about purchasing a Zagg Keyboard but I was wondering for those who have it do I have to have the computer on while I'm charging it? Or will I be able to use my Ipad charger?


----------



## Cindy416

Ottie said:


> I was thinking about purchasing a Zagg Keyboard but I was wondering for those who have it do I have to have the computer on while I'm charging it? Or will I be able to use my Ipad charger?


I don't know. So far, I have only turned on both my iPad and my keyboard. I have no idea how to tell how much of a charge it has left. Sure love my keyboard, though. (The directions for it are sadly lacking.)


----------



## kay_dee

Ottie said:


> I was thinking about purchasing a Zagg Keyboard but I was wondering for those who have it do I have to have the computer on while I'm charging it? Or will I be able to use my Ipad charger?


The keyboard comes with it's own cord that you can use with a computer. I just plug it into my Kindle plug adapter and leave it plugged up overnight. It doesn't have to be plugged in at all while using it. A full charge should last several weeks to a month depending on how much you use it. I've only charged it once since I've had it.

Love, love, love my Zagg! Best iPad accessory I've purchased so far.


----------



## Laurie

I'm still waiting for my Zagg. I'm anxious to try it out, but I have to say I'm not thrilled with their customer service. I ordered it a few weeks ago - can't be sure what day it was because I haven't been able to get onto their website ever since. I've tried from home, I've tried from work, I've tried from friend's and relative's computers - their website just never seems to be working. (Tried again before closing this post - same problem:

While trying to retrieve the URL: http://www.zagg.com/accessories/index.php 
The following error was encountered: 
•Connection to 204.246.134.171 Failed

A few days ago I got an email telling me it shipped, but they also said there is no tracking. The money was charged to my account. I assume some day I'll get something.


----------



## kay_dee

The link works fine for me, not that that matters if it's not working for you.

I've always found them to be responsive and helpful when I've had questions and when I canceled my pre-order to get the keyboard locally. Here's the CS number just in case you'd like it:

1.801.263.0699


----------



## Laurie

kay_dee said:


> The link works fine for me, not that that matters if it's not working for you.
> 
> I've always found them to be responsive and helpful when I've had questions and when I canceled my pre-order to get the keyboard locally. Here's the CS number just in case you'd like it:
> 
> 1.801.263.0699


Thanks for the number. If my keyboard doesn't come today maybe I'll give them a call when I get home from work. I don't know why I can't connect to their website. Even if I do a google search then click on the link provided nothing seems to work.


----------



## caseyf6

This looks like an amazing item-- my daughter may be getting an ipad as part of an academic award she was offered.  If she does, I'll get her this!


----------



## Laurie

I just don't get it   
Am I the only one having this problem? I've been getting this error for the past few weeks - no matter which computer I use. There must be a computer genius here somewhere who can help me figure out what's going on.

ERROR
The requested URL could not be retrieved

While trying to retrieve the URL: http://www.zagg.com/

The following error was encountered:

•Connection to 204.246.134.171 Failed 
The system returned:

(110) Connection timed outThe remote host or network may be down. Please try the request again.


----------



## Emily King

I haven't had any issues at all with the Zagg website, sorry!

As far as this case/keyboard - I got one for Christmas and absolutely love it!!


----------



## MrTsMom

Laurie said:


> I just don't get it
> Am I the only one having this problem? I've been getting this error for the past few weeks - no matter which computer I use. There must be a computer genius here somewhere who can help me figure out what's going on.
> 
> ERROR
> The requested URL could not be retrieved
> 
> While trying to retrieve the URL: http://www.zagg.com/
> 
> The following error was encountered:
> 
> •Connection to 204.246.134.171 Failed
> The system returned:
> 
> (110) Connection timed outThe remote host or network may be down. Please try the request again.


Not a computer genius by ant stretch of the imagination, but have you tried clearing your cookies? Might work. Also, try using a different browser. As much as I hate IE, sometimes that's the only one that wants to play nice.


----------



## Laurie

MrTsMom said:


> Not a computer genius by ant stretch of the imagination, but have you tried clearing your cookies? Might work. Also, try using a different browser. As much as I hate IE, sometimes that's the only one that wants to play nice.


I just tried deleting the cookies, history, etc... but still can't connect. I tried from work before, now I'm home. No luck at either place. On a positive note, the Zaggmate was delivered today. On a not-so-positive note, I tried connecting to Zagg.com using my iPad and that didn't work either. I'm a little annoyed because when I placed the order I thought I purchased the Zaggmate as well as a skin and a shield. I got the keyboard and the skin... but no shield. I can't even check my order to see if maybe I made a mistake. I tried calling but it's too late and they're gone for the day so it'll have to wait for tomorrow.
So far I think I'm really going to like the keyboard. It was very easy to set up. There isn't much offered in the way of information though. There's a pamphlet that tells you what most of the F keys are for, but it doesn't mention anything about F5 thru F9. I'm assuming those are programmable? Of course I can't go on the website and check....... so if anybody knows how to use them, I'd appreciate a crash course. Thanks!


----------



## kay_dee

These are the keyboard FAQs from the site. No mention of the other keys so you may be right:

*How do I activate the F1, F2 keys on the top row and how do I activate the blue number keys oriented in keypad shape in the keyboard?*

The F1, F2 keys, and the blue number keys, are activated by holding down the FN key while selecting your chosen key. This is done in the same manner as you would hold down the SHIFT key when trying to produce an upper-case letter. Note: the iPad does not respond to F1, F2, etc. However, these functions are useful if you've paired your ZAGGmate to another device, like a PC or Mac.

*Does the ZAGGmate allow me to use special "Command" Functions with my iPad?*

Yes, the standard "Command" functions work great with your iPad. Below are a few of the most often used:

Copy: Command C
Cut: Command X
Paste: Command V
Undo: Command Z
End: Command right arrow
Beginning: Command Left Arrow
Page UP: Command Up Arrow
Page Down: Command Down Arrow
Select All: Command A
Select Left: Shift Left
Select Right: Shift Right
Select Down: Shift Down
Select Up: Shift Up


----------



## kwajkat

Laurie, you are not alone trying to access the website. I have not been able to get on their website since the the first of Dec.  It is the only website that I can't access. So far I have lost the opportunity to use 4 discount codes.


----------



## sem

I agree with the cookies and browser advice. I just clicked on your link and went right to Zagg. I use IE.

The case is wonderful - use it all the time. Great for work and meeting notes. Would buy it again in a minute!


----------



## eBookworm

Hey guys can someone post a pic of this keyboard for me and is it available online as I live in Australia.
Thanks


----------



## Cindy416

eBookworm said:


> Hey guys can someone post a pic of this keyboard for me and is it available online as I live in Australia.
> Thanks


http://www.amazon.com/ZAGG-ZAGGmate-Keyboard-Apple-ZMAP9701KB/dp/B004FG16MG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1293691753&tag=kbpst-20&sr=8-1#

I'm on my iPad now, and am having a hard time getting the image info, but here's a link to the Amazon webpage about the Zaggmate. Of course, a photo is there.


----------



## Laurie

kwajkat said:


> Laurie, you are not alone trying to access the website. I have not been able to get on their website since the the first of Dec. It is the only website that I can't access. So far I have lost the opportunity to use 4 discount codes.


At least I know I'm not alone! And, like you, this is the ONLY website I can't access.


----------



## Cindy416

Laurie said:


> At least I know I'm not alone! And, like you, this is the ONLY website I can't access.


I love my Zaggmate keyboard, and have had great luck with it. Thursday night, I discovered that it needed charging, so I hooked it up to my computer and let it charge all night. I used it some last night (probably an hour or so). Today, I put my iPad in the channel on the Zaggmate, turned both on, and my keyboard battery was apparently dead. I have it charging now. Has anyone else had that problem? I started using the keyboard on Christmas when I received it, and have used it an hour or two a day since then. I don't see why it would have worked for two weeks without having been charged at all other than at the factory, and then, after a night's charge (the charge light was off in the morning), why it would only run for an hour or so. Even if I had forgotten to turn it off (which may have happened), it goes to sleep after a short period of inactivity. I'm not sure where my daughter bought it, and she's been at the CES. Will have to find out tomorrow. Cross your fingers for me that it works fine (and for an extended period of time) after having been charged again. My daughter bought it for her dad to give me for Christmas, and I imagine she bought it early in December. Sure hope it was closer to Christmas so a 30-day return policy (if bought at BB or Amazon) will still be in effect in case it doesn't work properly.


----------



## Vet

Hi Cindy,
How did your latest "charge" go? I hope your keyboard is ok. I've been looking at this keyboard. But, I'm still trying to decide on buying the current iPad or waiting for iPad 2 to be released.


----------



## Cindy416

Vet said:


> Hi Cindy,
> How did your latest "charge" go? I hope your keyboard is ok. I've been looking at this keyboard. But, I'm still trying to decide on buying the current iPad or waiting for iPad 2 to be released.


So far, so good, but I haven't really had time to put it through its paces. I used it for 30 minutes or so, and then turned it off when I was doing things on my iPad that didn't require the keyboard. I'm really hoping it's ok because I love it. (I also love my iPad. I decided not to wait for the next one, primarily because I don't mind the size of this one, and I really don't want a camera in it. I have a decent digital camera, as well as my iPhone 4.)

In trying to come up with a reason that the Zaggmate wasn't charged adequately, I'm wondering this: I have my power settings (or HAD) on my computer set to put my CPU in sleep mode after 3 hours of inactivity. I know from experience with my iPad that syncing stops if my computer goes to sleep. (For some reason, syncing doesn't cause my computer to think it's being active.) IF my computer went to sleep while my keyboard was charging, do you think there's a possibility that the charge didn't complete properly (even if the charge light was off the next morning)? Sounds like I'm trying to rationalize, doesn't it? (I'm the queen of that.)


----------



## Vet

Hmm. I wonder if it gives off the same amount of power when it's asleep. I would try charging from the wall. Yes, I love the size of the current iPad too; my laptop has a web cam. Decisions, decisions. Hubby thinks I'm crazy.


----------



## Cindy416

Vet said:


> Hmm. I wonder if it gives off the same amount of power when it's asleep. I would try charging from the wall. Yes, I love the size of the current iPad too; my laptop has a web cam. Decisions, decisions. Hubby thinks I'm crazy.


Hmm. I haven't charged it from the wall yet, but the Zagg website says that it can be charged via the computer or from your iPad's charger. I had it charging on one of my less powerful/fast USB ports on my computer, so I moved it to the back, where the USB ports come directly from the motherboard. If there's still a problem, I'll charge directly from my iPad's charger.

Your hubby thinks you're crazy because you want an iPad?? Surprisingly, mine didn't blink an eye when I bought my daughter's first one and then upgraded to 64 GB 3G/wifi. Of course, he thought knew I was crazy long before that. After almost 37 years of marriage, very little surprises him.


----------



## Vet

I hope that works. Yeah, my hubby knows I'm nutty too. But he thinks I'm getting worse because I'm going back and forth on this iPad decision.


----------



## Cindy416

Vet said:


> I hope that works. Yeah, my hubby knows I'm nutty too. But he thinks I'm getting worse because I'm going back and forth on this iPad decision.


I usually go back and forth on big decisions. I like to look at the pros and the cons, but time has taught me that I should just take the plunge in most cases, since I end up rationalizing the decision to buy what I wanted in the first place. Seldom have I regretted my decisions on purchases about which I've vacillated. (I LOVE my iPad, btw.)


----------



## Vet

I know I'd love the current iPad. I bought the k2 last April, only to have the k3 come out a couple months later. Of course I had to have that one and gifted k2 to mom. I also think about the k1 owners who feel left out of the upgrades later adapters enjoy. The iPad is great just the way it is. I don't really care about the rumored features. Oh my, I'm doing it again!


----------



## Cindy416

Vet said:


> I know I'd love the current iPad. I bought the k2 last April, only to have the k3 come out a couple months later. Of course I had to have that one and gifted k2 to mom. I also think about the k1 owners who feel left out of the upgrades later adapters enjoy. The iPad is great just the way it is. I don't really care about the rumored features. Oh my, I'm doing it again!


Here, let me enable you. If you don't care about the rumored features, go for it. Enjoy an iPad for a couple of more months than would be possible were you to wait for the new one.  Did that help? LOL


----------



## Vet

LoL! I think that's a great idea!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Vet said:


> I also think about the k1 owners who feel left out of the upgrades later adapters enjoy.


Don't feel bad for us--we got years of pleasure out of our K1s before the latecomers got to share our joy . I still have my K1 with no plans to upgrade. There's nothing that the K2/K3's can do that I can't do that I want to do.

I'm not always an early adopter (I was a late K1 purchaser) but I believe this: there will always be a newer shinier product coming out. The choice is between being able to use it now, and get several months of use out of it, vs any new features. If you don't need the possible new features, get it now. For some people, the iPod Touch/iPhone is sufficient; for me the larger size of the iPad was exactly one of the features that made it a better choice for me. And I've gotten a year's worth of use out of it at this point. I can't imagine any features that would be on a new iPad that would make me regret buyiing one last year (as I'm unlikely to buy another one anytime soon).


----------



## Vet

Lol! Betsy, I agree! Once I get an iPad, I won't upgrade for a very long time, whether it's an iPad 1 or 2. I do like the features of the current iPad.


----------



## Casse

Finally had a chance to try out the Zagg keyboard I received with my iPad for Xmas. 

Was worried if it would be secure and work sitting on the couch but so far works great!

The keyboard is tiny though and a little tough to get used to - hopefully it doesn't take long.


----------



## Vet

Cindy, is your keyboard keeping its charge?


----------



## Cindy416

Vet said:


> Cindy, is your keyboard keeping its charge?


So far, so good. I'm using it now, and everything appears to be working properly. I think that the next time I need to charge it, I'll plug the cable into my iPad charger instead of my lower speed USB port on my computer. (I could use the higher speed USB port again, but I think my iPad charger will be handier anyway.)

I found out that Megan bought it directly from Zagg, which is good. If, by chance, I would need to return it, it would be much more easily accomplished. The keyboard has a 1-yr. warranty, so that's a relief.

I really do love my keyboard, and am hoping that it continues to work well for me.


----------



## Vet

I'm glad it's working! Zagg may be easier to deal with than a store.


----------



## Cindy416

Vet said:


> I'm glad it's working! Zagg may be easier to deal with than a store.


Thanks! Me, too. I definitely think there's an advantage to buying something from its original company rather than having a third party involved. Let's hope that I don't need to find out how the process works through first-hand experience.


----------



## Vet

The Zagg keyboard looks like its the size of a netbook keyboard. I think I'd get used to it in no time.


----------



## Cindy416

I don't have a notebook computer, but I think you're right about the size of the keyboard. It's about the same size as the iPad, with the keyboard/cover being only enough larger to allow the iPad to fit face down on top of the keyboard in order to engage the cover. (The cover has a rubberized frame all around the inside edge, and that fram holds the iPad snugly in the cover. It's really a pretty slick combo.


----------



## Vet

Does the frame make your wrist uncomfortable?


----------



## Cindy416

Vet said:


> Does the frame make your wrist uncomfortable?


Not at all. It's only about as high as the iPad is thick.

Well, my keyboard just ran out of charge again. I'm going to charge it via my iPad charger to see what happens. If it only hold its charge for a couple of days, I'll be calling the company. I LOVE the thing. So far I haven't heard of anyone else having this problem.


----------



## kay_dee

I'd definitely call them. I've had it since before Christmas and I've only charged it twice. I don't plug it into the computer for charging though--I just plug it into the wall overnight and it's all good. The charge is supposed to last three to four weeks with regular use.


----------



## Cindy416

kay_dee said:


> I'd definitely call them. I've had it since before Christmas and I've only charged it twice. I don't plug it into the computer for charging though--I just plug it into the wall overnight and it's all good. The charge is supposed to last three to four weeks with regular use.


I know that the charge is supposed to last a ling time, but I haven't been able to use it more than 3-4 hours since the factory charge was dissipated. I will prob a ly give them a call tomorrow. Wish they would send me a replacement the way that Amazon does, letting me return mine after I receive a replacement. I guess I won't know howtheynqill handle it until I call.


----------



## Vet

Cindy, that's a bummer. Let us know what they say.


----------



## Cindy416

Vet said:


> Cindy, that's a bummer. Let us know what they say.


*******************************************************************************************
*READ THIS IS YOU ARE THINKING ABOUT GETTING A ZAGGMATE KEYBOARD/COVER FOR YOUR IPAD!*
*******************************************************************************************

As some of you may know (especially you, Vet), I got a Zaggmate keyboard/cover for my iPad for Christmas. I absolutely love it, but have been having a terrible time getting it to hold a charge after the initial charge dissipated. I charged it via my iPad charger last night, and was hoping that it would hold a charge. 
Today, I called Zagg's customer service to find out what they thought about the situation, as well as if they had any suggestions for more successful charging. The guy to whom I spoke (the only Mike in customer service) has an iPad and a Zaggmate, so he was very knowledgeable about the devices. He suggested charging directly from the outlet for at least the first month or two. Thinking that I would be ok because that's the way I charged it last night, we concluded our call. Immediately after talking to him, I tried to re-start the bluetooth keyboard, and found that it was dead in the water. (Must have died while I was talking to c.s., but there was no flashing light to indicate a low battery, as there should have been.) I immediately called back, and, lo and behold, got Mike on the phone again. (What are the chances of that, given that there are 20 c.s. people, and I'd talked to him 30 seconds before I called back.) Apparently, my keyboard has a defective battery, although I guess my having charged it via my USB port on my computer didn't help matters. (Apparently, when my computer went into sleep mode, the trickle charge that continued to flow into the battery wasn't sufficient to fully charge it. Mike said that it appears to be the fault of the battery, although he did recommend charging for the first few times via an AC adapter.)

In a nutshell, here's how Zagg's customer service works: He registered my keyboard to me since my daughter Megan ordered it in late November for her dad to give me for Christmas. Then, he set up a replacement request, as well as a notification to the shipping department telling them to process a return shipping label for UPS pickup. Their policy works very similarly to Amazon's Kindle replacement. I gave them a credit card number to keep on file in the event that, after 90 days, I haven't returned the original defective keyboard, but Mike assured me that it won't be charged (except for the trial charge and refund to be sure that it's an active card). Since I won't have to worry about whether my keyboard makes it to their center (and I'd worry about that if it were going via USPS), there'll be no charge to my card. In fact, I can pack up the defective keyboard in the box that the replacement was in. I am really glad that I will get to keep the one that I have (as I can use it plugged in, or can charge it daily as needed) until I have the replacement in hand. It should have about a 2-week charge when I get it.

I told him that I was going to report back to the Kindle Boards (30,000 strong!) to let those who are interested in the ZaggMate keyboard/cover know what kind of customer service their company provides. If, by chance, I need to call them again, I can ask for him specifically, and he will handle my call. Personally, I don't think customer service gets much better than that. I told him that I was delighted to see that their c.s. is similar to that of the Amazon Kindle customer service.

Well, I've rambled enough, but wanted to share with those of you who are interested.


----------



## Vet

Cindy, it's good to know they have great customer service! You never know when dealing with a company for the first time. I'm glad, because I really like this kyboard!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I've been avoiding buying a keyboard for my iPad, but relented just a few days ago when Amazon had a "lightning deal" on a Gembox iPad keyboard case for $60.  After reading Cindy's story, I'm rather afraid I'm going to regret not spending the extra forty bucks!  Hopefully I won't need to find out how the Gembox CS compares with that from Zagg.  They did great!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

In my comparisons, the Zagg keyboard was very similar in size to my netbook keyboard and a little smaller than the Apple bluetooth keyboard.  When I bought my netbook, to get used to the keyboard, I used nothing but it for a few weeks (I was going to be out of town with it and wanted to make sure it would work).  While for most of us, the iPad isn't a complete replacement for a full sized computer or netbook, I would still recommend typing on it as much as possible to get used to it.  Spend an evening posting on KindleBoards.  

Thanks for the report on the CS, Cindy!

Betsy


----------



## Emily King

I got my Zagg for Christmas (and ironically enough have only had to charge it the one time).  Anyway, my iPad was in the case on the coffee table, so I asked my 5-year old if he could get it for me.  He went to hand it to me, then turned around to walk away.  He did this a few times (playing keep away, giggling) until he made like he was going to hand it to me and turned really fast to pull it away from me.  The iPad flew out of his hands and landed in the cast iron rails of our coffee table (very loud and sounded horrible) - he was absolutely horrified!!  The iPad is fine and works great still and the case and all are not even scratched.  

Long story short, I'm really happy with the protection the case provides now that I've had that tested.


----------



## Cindy416

Emily King said:


> I got my Zagg for Christmas (and ironically enough have only had to charge it the one time). Anyway, my iPad was in the case on the coffee table, so I asked my 5-year old if he could get it for me. He went to hand it to me, then turned around to walk away. He did this a few times (playing keep away, giggling) until he made like he was going to hand it to me and turned really fast to pull it away from me. The iPad flew out of his hands and landed in the cast iron rails of our coffee table (very loud and sounded horrible) - he was absolutely horrified!! The iPad is fine and works great still and the case and all are not even scratched.
> 
> Long story short, I'm really happy with the protection the case provides now that I've had that tested.


Wow, that's impressive! Since I found Zagg's customer service to be fantastic, and since I like my keyboard/case a lot, I now have even more reason to love it. Glad your iPad survived!


----------



## Emily King

Cindy416 said:


> Wow, that's impressive! Since I found Zagg's customer service to be fantastic, and since I like my keyboard/case a lot, I now have even more reason to love it. Glad your iPad survived!


More impressive is the fact that I didn't yell or freak out when it happened. His face crumpled and he was in a total state of panic. The kid is really careful with everything (even has his own kindle)... it was a freak accident and thankfully survived.


----------



## Ottie

I got my back ZaggMate today and I love it but the thing that I worry about it is how much does the Bluetooth affect the Ipad's battery life? I  am going to keep  BlueTooth off when I'm not using the keyboard.


----------



## Cindy416

Ottie said:


> I got my back ZaggMate today and I love it but the thing that I worry about it is how much does the Bluetooth affect the Ipad's battery life? I am going to keep BlueTooth off when I'm not using the keyboard.


It seems to me that my battery runs down more quickly with Bluetooth on, so I usually turn the keyboard off when I'm not using it. Should I be actually turning off the Bluetooth from within Settings when I'm not using he keyboard? I guess I've been more concerned about not running down my Zagg battery, but I should care more about my iPad's battery.


----------



## Emily King

I've still only charged my keyboard the one time since Christmas... I do use it a bit, so I'm impressed with the battery life.


----------



## Cindy416

Emily King said:


> I've still only charged my keyboard the one time since Christmas... I do use it a bit, so I'm impressed with the battery life.


My first Zaggmate wouldn't hold a charge after the initial one that came with it. My replacement has been great, and I haven't had to charge it yet, which is saying a lot because I use it for at least a couple of hours every evening.


----------



## corkyb

I can't seem to type on it.  MY fingers just won't find the keys.


----------



## kay_dee

I still adore my Zagg. I never think to turn off the Bluetooth on the iPad and I don't see any noticeable difference to the battery life compared to the time before I had the keyboard. I love, love, love it!


----------



## Cindy416

kay_dee said:


> I still adore my Zagg. I never think to turn off the Bluetooth on the iPad and I don't see any noticeable difference to the battery life compared to the time before I had the keyboard. I love, love, love it!


I love mine, too. My husband gave it to me for Christmas, and it's wonderful! I think it's pretty easy to type on, too.


----------



## Casse

Love mine  

Target had these on sale for $79 today!


----------



## Vet

Hmmm. I wonder if they're getting ready for the iPad 2 cases!


----------



## Cindy416

Vet said:


> Hmmm. I wonder if they're getting ready for the iPad 2 cases!


I suppose that's a possibility, but I'd think there would still be a lot of first generation iPads out there.


----------



## Vet

I just pre-ordered my Zagg Keyboard from their website!


----------



## Cindy416

Vet said:


> I just pre-ordered my Zagg Keyboard from their website!


Yippee! I got to enable again!  Remember that their CS at Zagg is fantastic. If you have any problems at all, call. (The CS rep. to whom I spoke was named Mike, and I actually got him both times that I called, which he said was very unusual. He also said to ask for him, and that he's the only Mike there, if I have any other problems.) Hope you love your Zaggmate as much as I do.


----------



## MeganW

Oh, and I'm selling my first-gen iPad Zagg Keyboard over on the Buy/Trade/Barter thread if anyone's interested!  Make me an offer!


----------



## Cindy416

MeganW said:


> Oh, and I'm selling my first-gen iPad Zagg Keyboard over on the Buy/Trade/Barter thread if anyone's interested! Make me an offer!


You should see if the person who bought your first gen. iPad might want to buy the Zaggmate. Have you tried to sell it on Ebay or through Amazon? It's practically unused, after all.


----------



## Vet

Cindy416 said:


> Yippee! I got to enable again!  Remember that their CS at Zagg is fantastic. If you have any problems at all, call. (The CS rep. to whom I spoke was named Mike, and I actually got him both times that I called, which he said was very unusual. He also said to ask for him, and that he's the only Mike there, if I have any other problems.) Hope you love your Zaggmate as much as I do.


Yes, you did!  I'm so excited! I will definately keep Mike in mind if I have any problems.


----------



## Vet

My Zagg keyboard is finally coming! Hopefully, it will be on the UPS truck tomorrow! Is everyone still enjoying their Zagg?


----------



## Kathy

They are selling this at Target for the iPad2 for 79.99. I tried one today at Target.


----------



## Vet

Kathy said:


> They are selling this at Target for the iPad2 for 79.99. I tried one today at Target.


Wow. I just paid $99 for it. 


Code:


----------



## DachsieGirl

I just got an iPad 1 and I really want a physical keyboard.  I am leaning toward the Zagg and have heard great things for the most part, but am concerned about a couple of negative things I have read about it (via Amazon reviews, if I remember correctly)--mainly, that the USB port is too fragile and easily broken, and also that the edge of the case causes discomfort when resting hands there while typing.  Can any of you who own a Zagg keyboard case comment on either of these issues?  Also, if anyone has tried a Zagg as well as other iPad keyboards, can you share your thoughts on which you like best & why?  I was also considering the Kensington case but like the design of the Zagg case a little better, and I think the Apple keyboard would not be portable enough.

For any of you who have decided on the Zagg, it's $74.99 at Amazon right now.


----------



## Kathy

Vet said:


> Wow. I just paid $99 for it.
> 
> 
> Code:


They are $20 off right now. I verified it was for the iPad 2. They let me try it. I tried the Kensington case at the airport yesterday. I really like the fact that it covers the whole iPad with the smartcase on it. Also, the keyboard is spill proof. The keyboard was rubbery and flexible. It was $99 at the airport store, but Amazon has it for $68.89.


----------



## Cindy416

DaschieGirl said:


> I just got an iPad 1 and I really want a physical keyboard. I am leaning toward the Zagg and have heard great things for the most part, but am concerned about a couple of negative things I have read about it (via Amazon reviews, if I remember correctly)--mainly, that the USB port is too fragile and easily broken, and also that the edge of the case causes discomfort when resting hands there while typing. Can any of you who own a Zagg keyboard case comment on either of these issues? Also, if anyone has tried a Zagg as well as other iPad keyboards, can you share your thoughts on which you like best & why? I was also considering the Kensington case but like the design of the Zagg case a little better, and I think the Apple keyboard would not be portable enough.
> 
> For any of you who have decided on the Zagg, it's $74.99 at Amazon right now.


I love mine. If you're talking about the mini-usb connect that you use to charge the keyboard, I haven't noticed any fragility. (Of course, I've had this one since early in January, and I charged it shortly after having received it. (For best results, charge it via the charger that you use for your iPad.) I finally charged mine again last night because I was taking it to a meeting to demonstrate my iPhone, iPad, and Kindle. I thought that my Zaggmate would probably be charged sufficiently, but didn't want to risk having it run out of power while people were trying it out. I use my Zaggmate almost every night, for probably 4 or 5 hours at least, and it has held a charge for over 3 months! (I never just sit and watch tv. My iPad and and Zaggmate are almost always on my lap.) As for discomfort from the frame of the Zaggmate itself, I've never experienced that, either. All in all, I consider my Zaggmate to be as good a purchase as my iPad.

I have tried the Apple wireless keyboard, but didn't like it because I like to be able to switch easily between portrait and landscape modes. With the Apple keyboard, if I remember correctly, I couldn't use my iPad in landscape orientation.


----------



## DachsieGirl

Thanks, Cindy. Most of what I read about the Zagg keyboard has been very positive. I was a little worried based on some of the negative Amazon reviews, but am glad to hear you really like your Zagg and haven't encountered any problems. Thanks again for the input!


----------



## Vet

I prefer to use my iPad in landscape most of the time.

I went over to Target yesterday. They didn't have any Zagg Keyboards at all. I'll probably just eat the $20.


----------



## Kathy

Vet said:


> I prefer to use my iPad in landscape most of the time.
> 
> I went over to Target yesterday. They didn't have any Zagg Keyboards at all. I'll probably just eat the $20.


I'm surprised. They had big supply at my Target. I wonder if you contacted Zagg if they would match the price.


----------



## Vet

It's worth a try!


----------



## Chad Winters

what about Amazon? Didnt they have the lower price?


----------



## Cindy416

Vet said:


> I prefer to use my iPad in landscape most of the time.
> 
> I went over to Target yesterday. They didn't have any Zagg Keyboards at all. I'll probably just eat the $20.


I prefer landscape mode, too, which is why the Zaggmate is so perfect. The iPad sits in a channel between the keyboard and the easel-like support, and it's extremely easy to swtich between the modes since there's no connector that the iPad has to be connected to. (The other keyboards that I tried only connected in portrait orientation.)


----------



## Vet

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> what about Amazon? Didnt they have the lower price?


They don't say for IPad2. I'll call cs.


----------



## Vet

I called cs. They quoted the product page and said they don't know anymore than what's on that page.


----------



## Vet

Cindy416 said:


> I prefer landscape mode, too, which is why the Zaggmate is so perfect. The iPad sits in a channel between the keyboard and the easel-like support, and it's extremely easy to swtich between the modes since there's no connector that the iPad has to be connected to. (The other keyboards that I tried only connected in portrait orientation.)


Yay! I'm checking out my keyboard. Right now it's charging. I will definately prefer landscape.


----------



## Cindy416

Vet said:


> Yay! I'm checking out my keyboard. Right now it's charging. I will definately prefer landscape.


I'm glad that you got a Zaggmate and are getting ready to test it for a test drive.  Can't wait to hear what you think of it. (I still love mine!)


----------



## Vet

I thought it would have a plug instead of just a cable. Hmmm.


----------



## Vet

Ah, I think I'm going to like this! Typing is very easy on it!


----------



## Cindy416

Vet said:


> Ah, I think I'm going to like this! Typing is very easy on it!


I think so, too. The keys are a good size, and I seldom hit the wrong one, even when I'm typing very fast.


----------

